# Hurah for crappie



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

So I took my boat out today for her first fishing trip and was happy with the way she preformed. Oh and I also caught a couple fish guess I'll have to find another spot next time. Was fishing the west fork of lake houston.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Awesome, looks like you had fun!


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

*????????*

100 views and one responses from the guy i bought the boat from. Guess next time I'll have to catch a limit.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice catch bigcountryjc, on a virgin outing no less! You got dinner and catfish bait I see. BTW, are drum aliens? They have the alien redeye,......?
What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks SS it is just a 14' monark flat bottom aluminum boat with a 6 HP enigine. Are you talking about the goo's being catfish bait? I just cleaned the fish and am about to fry them up haven't had crappie in a long time am looking forward to it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My first boat was a 14' Monarch, lasted 20 years. They are tough boats. Yeah those goo make very good catfish bait, those the size that you have will eat good too.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

i didnt know gaspergoo were any good to eat. i've heard otherwise...


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats on your catch bigcountryjc glad ya had fun. I had a 15' Monarch with a 15hp Evinrude that ran like a champ, I caught a many of fish out of it, man I sure miss that old boat. You have a boat that will last you a many of years, you made a great choice.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

outdooraggie2011 said:


> i didnt know gaspergoo were any good to eat. i've heard otherwise...


Yeah they are great really white and firm meat i just fried some up and yummy. They remind me of red fish meat kinda sorta in a way. anyhoo try a goo.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> My first boat was a 14' Monarch, lasted 20 years. They are tough boats. Yeah those goo make very good catfish bait, those the size that you have will eat good too.





Northsider said:


> Congrats on your catch bigcountryjc glad ya had fun. I had a 15' Monarch with a 15hp Evinrude that ran like a champ, I caught a many of fish out of it, man I sure miss that old boat. You have a boat that will last you a many of years, you made a great choice.


Yeah I like it right now I am looking to sell my little 6HP to upgrade to a 15HP so i can actually get somewhere lol.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG & TFS BCJC

where did you put in to get to the west fork with the 6hp?


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

A goo is like a drum or red fish good eats,cajun style. Congrads.


----------



## ovaforty (Aug 27, 2006)

http://austin.craigslist.org/boa/1019955182.html This guy is selling 2 18 hp johnson outboards for 300 dollars each. that would go nice on your boat.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i'll bet it's hard as heck to find parts for those oldies!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Not true, just sold a long shaft 1968 evanrude 18hp. you can still get parts.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice fish.Goo is GOOD.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

silentkilla said:


> WTG & TFS BCJC
> 
> where did you put in to get to the west fork with the 6hp?


I put in at BJ's Marina cheapest minnows in town and the people that work there are extremely nice and helpful. He said it was the west fork so i took his word for it. Gonna try the other ramp and fish luces next time maybe. Them crappie should be moving shallow soon.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

bigcountryjc said:


> I put in at BJ's Marina cheapest minnows in town and the people that work there are extremely nice and helpful. He said it was the west fork so i took his word for it. Gonna try the other ramp and fish luces next time maybe. Them crappie should be moving shallow soon.


Here is their website.

http://www.bjsmarina.com/Welcome.html


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice crappie,That is my next project at the lake to make up some structures and set out for them, congrats on the fish and the boat.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bigcountryjc said:


> They remind me of red fish meat kinda sorta in a way.


Only a freshwater fisherman would say such a thing.  The texture, color, and taste of the meat is totally different.

Try this with a goo if you want to eat them. Filet them out, and boil the filets in crawfish boil with taters and corn. The meat is really firm and stays together well when boiled. It takes on the flavor of the crawfish boil and is pretty good. Fried goo is nasty stuff, IMO, but more power to ya if you like em.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

capn said:


> Only a freshwater fisherman would say such a thing.  The texture, color, and taste of the meat is totally different.
> 
> Try this with a goo if you want to eat them. Filet them out, and boil the filets in crawfish boil with taters and corn. The meat is really firm and stays together well when boiled. It takes on the flavor of the crawfish boil and is pretty good. Fried goo is nasty stuff, IMO, but more power to ya if you like em.


I fish saltwater to i really don't care for red fish that much so i very rarely eat it. I fried the goo up and it tasted fine to me  but i will try and boil it next time to see what that is all about thatnks for the info.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

bigcountryjc.....BJ's is on the East Fork...go to our website and click on map to see an old Lake Houston Map...it will give you an idea of the layout of the Lake.....www.ponderosamarina.com...


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

....we are accross from the old Stanges Camp and BJ's is at the end of Cheatham...


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

I still fish a 15'5"monarch,flat bottom with a 5 degree v.....bought it new in about 82.. put it up for over 10 years...took it out again in 94,with a new 40 hp JOHNSON,put about 20 hrs on it and it's been in the garage ever since. guess I better tune it up and get back on the water...both of us are going to be antique soon...


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice mess of fish BC, if you didn't drive far you were in the eastfork. Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

backlash....tune er up and get back on the water...perfect boat for the bayou and eastfork....


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah it must have been east fork just got confused i guess.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Way to go Bigcountry, nice way to christian your boat-nice fishing yo ugot into. Were you fishing using bait or lures? where bout you fishing from BJ's place.


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

Bowhntr said:


> Way to go Bigcountry, nice way to christian your boat-nice fishing yo ugot into. Were you fishing using bait or lures? where bout you fishing from BJ's place.


I had minnows and jigs the didn't want anything to do with the minnows caught all of them on jigs.


----------

